# What color are the pontiac emblems supposed to be?



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a black/black 06 GTO and never really noticed until recently that the emblems look orange. Shouldn't they be red?


----------



## Daddy-O (Mar 6, 2006)

They're supposed to be red, they turn orange from sun fade.


----------



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

at just 1 year?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine are silver, to match the Quicksilver car.

Used these overlays. Gives the Goat sort of a sophisticated look, and I doubt that many recognize it as a Pontiac without seeing the name on the trunk....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aceofaces said:


> I have a black/black 06 GTO and never really noticed until recently that the emblems look orange. Shouldn't they be red?


* They are RED *


----------



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

They are definately orange on my black/black car. Oh well, add another thing to the list of imperfections.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine look orande, and it very rarely sees the sun!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aceofaces said:


> They are definately orange on my black/black car. Oh well, add another thing to the list of imperfections.


*
Maybe it's a GTO clone...... you know.... A Cavalier, or Grand-am, or Honda in GTO's clothing? Maybe the red arrows were out of stock and GM had color blind buyers purchase the wrong colored ones from guys that sell knock off Oakley sunglasses?*


----------



## SHOoff91 (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine are orange on my black/black '04. Heck, I thought they were that color from the factory!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe mine to be spice red........:cool


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

mine are orange too...
I _think_ they have faded more over time...

I thought they came like that but I have since read that they are indeed supposed to be RED and the dealer will get you new ones if you go in and complain...something about a manufacturing defect

I haven't done that yet because as much as the dealer has pissed me off by knowing nothing about the GTO, therefore I am too afraid they will chip my paint or something more trouble than it's worth...

If someone gets the dealer to change them, be sure to post...


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

marathonman said:


> Mine look orande, and it very rarely sees the sun!


:agree Mine do look a little washed out. Not orange but not 'red red' either.
Bought brand new and garage kept. I've often wondered the same thing.:confused


----------

